
Truth: how great a virtue is it in business? - transburgh
http://foundread.com/2007/10/23/truth-how-great-a-virtue-is-it-business/
======
gibsonf1
The article is based on analyzing a birthdate lie on a public forum. I
actually always "lie" about my age on public forums where that information can
be seen to avoid identity theft. A birthday is a key piece of information for
identity thieves.

